# DragonBoat community in Dubai. Is there any?



## Rowingbuddy (Jan 9, 2013)

Is there any dragonboat teams in dubai? Where is the training located and how to join.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Google is your buddy  http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=dragon+boat+dubai&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari


----------

